# Browser Hijack?



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, Not sure what's going on here, but several times this morning different posts on the site have diverted my web page to this url

https://eu.genzconsumerinsights.xyz/054 ... 0737367281

Is it a problem on the site or my machine, do you know?

Regards
Ross


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Things seem to be working as normal again...any thoughts on what was going on? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No problems using Chrome.
Hoggy.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, don't know what was going on then...it seemed to be working ok on my ipad, and as I say, is working ok again now with Windows Edge! One of life's little mysteries!? :?


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

The last couple of days of been getting similar problems again! I'm being redirected to a flash player update this time. Doesn't seem to happen on my ipad or with google chrome, just edge. Doesn't make a difference if I'm signed in or not and I have had to same issue on a few other sites that have a similar advert layout/type so I suspect that's where the problem is...but I am getting a bit fed-up with it!  For better or worse I prefer to use Edge on my pc!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah that is what I get... last few days on edge they are not even a popups, its a redirect to these random url pages. Malware or whatever, I installed malwarebytes which highlights a different domain.

It's one of the adverts, beginning with 'Solervier' whenever that advert is displayed, the system changes the page, happens a lot in 8n forums at least 10 times a day.. I'm going to try chrome...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's probably Google ads. They often get rogue ads and it relies on people spotting and reporting them so they get removed. The problem then goes away until another rogue ad appears.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

it's this advert


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

deleting - board cookies made no difference

I will use chrome maybe that has built in protection.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Phew, I was beginning to think it was just me! :?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

i changed the edge security settings to strict and I dont get the problem anymore (you get a couple of "blocked" panels were the dodgy google ads were now instead. 
I dont get the issue on IE as when a page is loaded only the proper header adverts are displayed rather than the dodgy ones between the header and thread titles.

they are auto-redirect adverts and are not allowed in google-ads but it relies on people to collect a http network log of the process, and I think the ad doesn't do anything, if it can successfully write to the console (eg F12 pressed) so you'll need to have wireshark or similar running in the background.

but to switch edge into "strict"
top right cog icon->privacy and security










ie running in secure content only mode no ads displayed










what edge looks like in strict mode


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

ross_cj250 said:


> The last couple of days of been getting similar problems again! I'm being redirected to a flash player update this time. Doesn't seem to happen on my ipad or with google chrome, just edge. Doesn't make a difference if I'm signed in or not and I have had to same issue on a few other sites that have a similar advert layout/type so I suspect that's where the problem is...but I am getting a bit fed-up with it!  For better or worse I prefer to use Edge on my pc!


Thats the same as mine! I have tried as much a smy limited knowledge of computers will allow, but it still appears!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

@Blacklab! read the post above yours set edge into "Strict"


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Ffs now my smart phone keeps browser diverting to

'Dear Vodafone customer......

its the site ads I hope the money is worthwhile.. because these browser hijack adverts are more than annoying










And it is this advert that redirects you...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've reported it to site support. Thanks for the screen shots.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks, it seems to divert to multiple urls ending with xyz

I might try and block that pattern on my router.

On my phone the ad redirects from chrome, google and Samsung Internet..

I fixed it on my laptop by switching edge to strict mode.. which still shows the adverts in the banner, but stops the random googleads, i think as soon as it is displayed, because it is clicked, it gets added to something you're interested in.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

People seem to be reporting the issue with Edge. I've not had a problem but I don't use Edge.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

whatever you did (or advised) either stopped the issue or other people had reported it to google and they stopped it.

I dont get the issue with edge after running in strict which means I dont see any of those dodgy google ads, I still get the higher quality ones in the banner.

but my issues were on smart phone on all 3 browsers. I expect because I say no to targeted ads as soon as you hit one dodgy one, you'll get them all.

I have noticed on the phone now I dont get that section of ads for maybe 40% of page changes. I dont understand how google are not legally responsible for providing ads which are essentially scams...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've seen quite a few Google ads with bitcoin scams and the like even coming through on Yahoo and the like. They are not regulated like TV ads by the advertising standards authority and just rely on people reporting them so consequently they play catch up. Google don't pre-approve ads so rogues can get away with it for a while in an automated process. If that's the model they employ then they should take responsibility for the consequences if anyone falls foul. Fortunately the ads are just an annoyance when they happen for most people but with big numbers there's bound to be some.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Without revealing any site secrets or accounts - is this random google ads banner a good source of income - like £'s a day and not fractions of a penny?

when I was looking at this, there's a type of ad that can be reported, because it purposely loads and clicks competitors so that they get charged for a lead which was nobody.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't know the numbers but presumably it must be worth doing on the commercial side.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have hard numbers, but it's a small amount. On a wide scale, it will add up.

If you get anymore of those redirects, grab the full url of the page you are taken to and send them my way

Kevin


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks - any idea why I have to agree to cookies on every page load? again on MS Edge  there seems to be a pattern here.

View attachment 1


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You shouldn't do. Try going out of the forum back to the home page, refreshing the page than clearing the notice.

See here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p6387673


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

yeah still doesn't work and now after clearing everything it is not letting me login, I think because the popup is resubmitting the cache. never mind back to IE I suppose


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've added a possible solution here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9394027


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks I will take a look.

This is happening on mobile phone again...


----------

